# One-Piece Vest Pattern



## ecirwin (Mar 9, 2011)

This vest can be made in any yarn and in any size, by figuring your gauge for the yarn of your choice and plugging the numbers into the pattern. I have made 5 of the vests and a friend has also made several. It's still a work-in-progress, so your suggestions for clarity and improvement are welcome.

The pattern is attached.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Great pattern, thanks!


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Great size chart!


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for this great formula -- I'm already seeing how I could do a buttoned variety. This is a great designing tool -- 

Take joy,


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks. 

Pzoe


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

thank you great chart


----------



## Neug (Oct 12, 2011)

Can't wait to try. I'd like some help, though, in figuring out yarn yardage requirements.


----------



## Grannybaba (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks ecirwin, great vest. I wish I could be better at V necks. Try as I may, I don't seem to get them right and end up undoing them several times...the turn stitches seem to not tally up! I count carefully but to no avail..oh well keep practising and I may win out!


----------



## susiebearsie (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you so much!! I love this kind of pattern!!


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

ecirwin said:


> This vest can be made in any yarn and in any size, by figuring your gauge for the yarn of your choice and plugging the numbers into the pattern. I have made 5 of the vests and a friend has also made several. It's still a work-in-progress, so your suggestions for clarity and improvement are welcome.
> 
> The pattern is attached.


Thank you! I make quite a few vests also, and this is exactly what I've wanted.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice pattern to have. Thank you so much for sharing it.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Ecirwin ...I love this pattern and formula.


----------



## Robbie2025 (Apr 19, 2012)

My computer won't download the pattern....is it me or my machine? Help!


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow, cool pattern. Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you so much!! Is it possible to knit an adult man's vest from this?? All my kids (no grands) are grown, but my 3 boys and their dad would love this vest, I'm sure!!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

What a terrific pattern, thanks so much for sharing! I would also like a copy of the Incredible, Custom-size Raglan sweater pattern by pamela costello, do you know where I could find one of those? would it be on Ravelry ?


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern. Can't wait to try it as I have many different size people to knit for.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Great Pattern..Thanks for sharing...


----------



## gmasiddy (Dec 22, 2011)

Very interesting. I am currently knitting the incredble custom-fit raglan, and have almost finished the raglan part.
I found several places confusing in the sweater from not being specific enough for first timers who are not able to visualize what is trying to be accomplished at places that must be obvious to a repeat user.

For example - I assumed you were going top down like the sweater. I had to read forever to realize you are going from the bottom up. Why? Could you not do everything in the round if you started at the top? Can that only work for raglan?

Your table loos very helpful. The other instructions seem more complicated than they need to be for a first timer. I would actually have to do it to see if it made sense, as it does not bring the pictures to mind. If you are not aiming for a first time vest knitter, your intructions may be excellent. Flexibility based on guage sounds wonderful.


----------



## ladyjayne (Jan 7, 2012)

+Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

My computer will not download the pattern!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

voila! for anyone else wanting to know the raglan pattern for the sweater can be found as a free pattern on Ravelry! now I am all set, just have to get the courage up to try something other than socks and shawls


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Thankyou so much for this pattern. Love making vests and am always looking out for new ones. Thanks again.


----------



## ecirwin (Mar 9, 2011)

The raglan sweater pattern is here: http://www.woolworks.org/patterns/raglan.html

Much of what I used in the vest pattern is from the ideas used in the above pattern. However, a vest isn't a raglan sleeve, so is worked from the bottom up.


----------



## ecirwin (Mar 9, 2011)

Because the vest pattern is not raglan (no sleeves at all!), I don't know how it would be done from the top down. It's done from the bottom up, and then divided for the 2 parts of the front and the back. All 3 parts can be done at once by tying on 3 balls of yarn and then following the instructions for each carefully.

Changes to the directions for clarity are welcome.


----------



## ecirwin (Mar 9, 2011)

Did you get the pattern? If not, send me a private message and I will e-mail the pattern to you.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you.
This is a great help to me as I I often like to knit my own thing.


----------

